
Taipei to ban smoking in front of convenience stores, coffee shops - Ultramanoid
http://focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201906060018.aspx
======
cmurf
I wish second hand smoke was more consistently considered a nuisance or health
hazard in a residential context. Utah considers it a nuisance if it drifts
into a home or business, but what about on your balcony? And NY state makes it
illegal to smoke in playgrounds and parks, but again doesn't protect people's
backyards from drift. It's annoying and vile.

~~~
Ultramanoid
It's toxic, literally.

I'm shocked when I visit EU countries. They are quick to regulate anything and
everything, from fuel to food to drugs, and in contrast with the U.S. they act
on the premise of something needing to be proven safe before authorizing it,
as opposed to the need to be proven harmful to be banned like in the States.

Yet you see people smoking everywhere in streets and cafes, even young parents
pushing a stroller with one hand and smoking with the other.

Some cities' streets are literally covered in carpets of cigarette butts.
Paris, Rome...

~~~
nasmorn
It is because status quo carries such a high value in Europe. I always say
smoking and motorcycles are two thing you could never ever get to market if
they did not already exist. Teenage death rate in Austria e.g has a huge spike
for 16 when scooters become legal. But it is just rationalized away. But if
your 12 year old is slightly small and they just use a regular seat belt, that
is a no go

